# Saving music



## beetzart (Dec 30, 2009)

I know it is highly unlikely to happen but in the event of a nuclear war would original manuscripts and recordings be stored in a safe place? Or doesn't it matter about music? Perhaps they could be saved in that seed depository in Svalbard. It would be nice for the survivors to discover Mozart and Bach 20 years later. 30 years for Beethoven.


----------



## JAS (Mar 6, 2013)

You mean a nuclear war is highly unlikely, or the saving of manuscripts and recordings in a safe place? If there is a nuclear war, the only bit of music to survive will probably be the voyager golden disc. (But will anyone/anything ever hear it?)


----------



## brianvds (May 1, 2013)

I seem to remember reading somewhere that such "culture banks" already exist, or were planned, or something.

They likely won't help much. In the event of a nuclear Holocaust, we'll either all perish or revert to barbarism, after which manuscripts and recordings won't do us much good.

Consolation prize: the record sent with the Voyager probe, which may well last longer than earth itself. Imagine aliens eventually finding it and being moved to druples* by Bach and Beethoven.

* The alien equivalent of tears, consisting of the top tentacles turning infra-green and rapidly waving in clockwise motion.

EDIT: Heh, I see JAS just beat me to mentioning the Voyager disk.


----------



## JAS (Mar 6, 2013)

brianvds said:


> EDIT: Heh, I see JAS just beat me to mentioning the Voyager disk.


Just by a whisker, and without the idea being so creatively extended.


----------



## jegreenwood (Dec 25, 2015)

For historical purposes we'll need to save this.


----------



## JAS (Mar 6, 2013)

jegreenwood said:


> For historical purposes we'll need to save this.


I have been thinking that this was our new national anthem.


----------



## jegreenwood (Dec 25, 2015)

JAS said:


> I have been thinking that this was our new national anthem.


I do regret two lines from the concert album that are not in the video (especially for our Wagnerian and Parker Brothers friends):

You will all go directly to your respective Valhallas
Go directly, do not pass Go, do not collect two hundred dollas


----------



## MarkW (Feb 16, 2015)

There was a SF novel in which Earth was doomed, but before the cataclysm little robots from Beyond scurried around and gathered as many human treasures as they could and beamed them up to be saved and catalogued by a higher species.


----------



## MarkW (Feb 16, 2015)

I have mentioned before that if we wanted to send out a fleet of Voyager type space probes in all directions, beaming out a piece of music to let others know we were once here, I would choose Beethoven's late E-flat Quartet, Opus 127.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

Don't worry "Kim l'llllllllwhatever" will have saved all of the great music somewhere in his lair and already claimed authorship............................ just waiting for the right moment to claim his prize


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

MarkW said:


> I have mentioned before that if we wanted to send out a fleet of Voyager type space probes in all directions, beaming out a piece of music to let others know we were once here, I would choose Beethoven's late E-flat Quartet, Opus 127.


I would choose "I put a Spell on you" by Screemin Jay Hawkins, not to be confused with Prof Hawking, that should keep the Aliens away..............


----------



## Razumovskymas (Sep 20, 2016)

beetzart said:


> I know it is highly unlikely to happen but in the event of a nuclear war would original manuscripts and recordings be stored in a safe place? Or doesn't it matter about music? Perhaps they could be saved in that seed depository in Svalbard. It would be nice for the survivors to discover Mozart and Bach 20 years later. 30 years for Beethoven.


What we should do is this: hide all the masterpieces of the past for the next generations. In that case there's room for new musical masters to rise up. There would be no fear of staying in the shadow of the great Beethoven, Bach Mozart etc.... New tonal masterpieces would emerge (instead of all this modern "how can I still be as relevant as possible"-music). A second dynasty of tonal music would arise.

The small downside is that whole generations would be denied access to the abundance this generation experiences.

As a bonus start we can give them the tonal system with its notation and some clues about well tempered tuning, otherwise it would last about 500 years until they get started properly. Oh yeah..and maybe a piano and a violin, that should do.

Good idea?


----------



## Daniel Atkinson (Dec 31, 2016)

beetzart said:


> Or doesn't it matter about music?


No it wouldn't matter about music because music isn't a higher priority over the actual lives of other people


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

No much better idea would be to preserve the second school and then let it develop further in new ways, tonal is the past


----------



## Razumovskymas (Sep 20, 2016)

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> No much better idea would be to preserve the second school and then let it develop further in new ways, tonal is the past


well yeah, that's more or less the situation we have now no?


----------



## jailhouse (Sep 2, 2016)

http://www.smithsonianmag.com/smart...ult-preserve-data-opening-svalbard-180962749/

Very likely thousands of music scores will be included.


----------



## Razumovskymas (Sep 20, 2016)

Maybe not completely on topic but here's a tv spot for our national classical music radio channel that makes me smile every-time.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

Razumovskymas said:


> Maybe not completely on topic but here's a tv spot for our national classical music radio channel that makes me smile every-time.


Maybe the aliens are deaf, or into hip hop


----------



## Razumovskymas (Sep 20, 2016)

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> Maybe the aliens are deaf, or into hip hop


They probably still don't have the slightest idea what they should be doing with that golden disc. And IF they manage to get sounds out if it, chances are that they don't understand a thing about it.

Hmmm....yes, interesting, some patterns in these frequencies, what's their purpose? And it came falling out of the sky you say?


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Razumovskymas said:


> Maybe not completely on topic but here's a tv spot for our national classical music radio channel that makes me smile every-time.


I do think 95% don't understand the Dutch language.


----------



## brianvds (May 1, 2013)

> I do think 95% don't understand the Dutch language.


"KLARA Top 100. Until further notice, the most beautiful music in the universe. Vote for your favourite work via klara.be."

Or something like that - my ability to follow Belgian Dutch is limited.


----------



## Razumovskymas (Sep 20, 2016)

brianvds said:


> "KLARA Top 100. Until further notice, the most beautiful music in the universe. Vote for your favourite work via klara.be."
> 
> Or something like that - my ability to follow Belgian Dutch is limited.


That's a correct translation!


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

brianvds said:


> "KLARA Top 100. Until further notice, the most beautiful music in the universe. Vote for your favourite work via klara.be."
> 
> Or something like that - my ability to follow Belgian Dutch is limited.





Razumovskymas said:


> That's a correct translation!


You have your answer already I see.


----------

